# ONE EYE RBP



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey guys I have a RBP that I rescued from my LFS ... it origonally cam in the same size as all the other P's but got picked on and they ate his eye...so I took him home and am going to raise it back to health... its been doing fine now without any other P's to pick on it now for a few weeks now.
I was just wondering if anyone else has anything they can comment on about one eyed P's TY in advance


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

they tend to be more jumpy and aggreesive because of its handicap and lack of vision, at least thats what ive been told


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

humm they can still see pretty well, I have a p they only got half of one of his eye. hes doing fine, or he'd be eaten. he also seems to be the first to eat.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I've heard they do just fine


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Innes is right they do fine. Fish have a lateral line which senses motion, so that helps the P stay alive. But it would be better to keep it solitary or he might lose that other eye and then your left with buying him sunglasses and a piano.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

.....or put it in a tank with blind cave fish!


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)




----------



## axl (Jan 18, 2003)

Hey, i had 7 in a 33 gal. They were babies, but one lost its right eye in the first 5 minute in the tank. He lived for another 6 weeks. However it wasn't even half the size of the others, and the other day i found his skeleton.. they ate him. Now i have six.

http://personal.nbnet.nb.ca/piranha/

troy :rockin:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Becareful you don't wind up with 3 blind P's. :laugh:

Sorry for your loss though.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i also got a red with one eye i bought for my lfs. he was 5" when i got him now hes 7" and i still have him in my 180gal with reds that are larger then him. ive had him for about a year now. hes my favorite red. my buddy named him eyeless. :laugh: . when i turn on the light in the room,insted of darting to the corner of the tank to sit. he swims on his side to protect his only eye from the light. i love him :rockin:

when he dies i will cry.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> i love him :rockin:
> 
> when he dies i will cry.


ahh, how sweet!


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

I would think strongly about getting him a Seeing Eye Guppy and maybe get him some special parking in the tank.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

or a white cane :laugh:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

lol :laugh:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Or use Marco, he has no life :rasp:


----------

